# Would you use suckling pigs when catering?



## deanna (Sep 17, 1999)

They can be de-boned and stuffed and sliced into medallions? Were talking about a 15 lb. suckling pig


----------



## coqui (Nov 16, 2002)

Hola!!!

Yes, i have served suckling pig in parties that I have catered, It is no problem if you have how to keep the meat tender and the skin very crispy. So it depends on the humidity as well as how and where you are transporting it. It is not a safe choice for beginners, but if you are a pro, go for it. It is a very innovative idea if you serve it Spanish style or even Hawaiian style. If you need any other information let me know. 

Adios.

Coqui


----------

